# Linux et Parallels ou VMware ?



## Mike_p687 (16 Septembre 2007)

Salut j'ai bien envie de mettre Linux sur mon MacBook et je voudrais dans un premier temps le faire tourner en temps que machine virtuelle

Je dispose de Parrallels Desktop et VMware Fusion je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire tourner Linux (Ubuntu) par l'intermediaire d'un de ces deux logiciels (je pr&#233;f&#232;re Fusion)

Et comment, par la suite, l'installer sur le disque dur afin de d&#233;marrer sur celui-ci comme Windows avec Boot Camp (qui est d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; chez moi mais qui ne fonctionne pas en virtualisation)

Merci 

PS : Comment graver le CD que j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; ?

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Up Svp !


heu attend un peu avant de faire un up sur un sujet... &#231;a fait &#224; peine une heure ...

Bon sinon oui il est tout &#224; fait possible d'utiliser une distrib linux dans Parrallels Desktop ou VMware Fusion. Si t'avais fait une seule recherche t'aurais m&#234;me pas eu &#224; poser la question : http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/ et plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ici : http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/faqs.html


> *Does VMware Fusion support Linux, Solaris, and FreeBSD?*
> 
> Yes, VMware Fusion offers full support for more than 60 operating systems including a wide variety of Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris distributions. See the Getting Started Guide for more details.



et pour l'installation d'Ubuntu en triple boot avec windows et mac os x j'ai mis &#224; peu pr&#232;s 5 secondes &#224; tomber l&#224; dessus : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Pour installer Ubuntu dans parallels sur un Macbook.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour installer Ubuntu dans parallels sur un Macbook.


J'y ai m&#234;me pas pens&#233; :rose: en plus je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; lu...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'y ai même pas pensé :rose: en plus je l'ai déjà lu...



Héhé


----------



## Mike_p687 (16 Septembre 2007)

OK désolé vraiment :rose: 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas   j'ai même pas eu à graver de CD je le fais tourner sous VMware fusion

Par contre j'arrive pas trop à le mettre en français ....

Ensuite faudra que je l'installe en triple boot


----------



## Mike_p687 (16 Septembre 2007)

C ok sous VMware par contre je ne peux pas changer la langue

Je précise que VMware est en anglais

Au démarrage je ne peux pas utililiser les touches F1 etc... car ce sont les touches de règlages de luminosité donc ca fonctionne pas pour utiliser F2 ! ca fait : plus d'éclairage !

et depuis l'OS ême, rien de change...


----------



## Fred'X (18 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait un comparatif de l'un et de l'autre, par hasard ? Parallels a l'air d'avoir une plut&#244;t bonne r&#233;putation mais que dire des chiffres annonc&#233;s par http://www.smithmicro.fr/macgeneration/mac/fusion.htm sont prometteurs mais &#231;a reste de la pub.
A ce propos j'aime assez l'argument de vente : "vous utilisez parallels ? on vous offre 20&#8364; de r&#233;duction".


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

VMware rattraperait son retard, aurait une meilleure gestion des cartes 3D et utiliserait les deux cores du processeur. Par contre, parallels est beaucoup moins bugg&#233; et serait plus facile d'utilisation. Tout &#231;a &#224; prendre au conditionnel, j'ai jamais test&#233; VMWare.


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> VMware rattraperait son retard, aurait une meilleure gestion des cartes 3D et utiliserait les deux cores du processeur. Par contre, parallels est beaucoup moins bugg&#233; et serait plus facile d'utilisation. Tout &#231;a &#224; prendre au conditionnel, j'ai jamais test&#233; VMWare.



Ben faut le dire vite, parce que je n'ai pas vu de bugs dans la derni&#232;re version de VMWare Fusion.

Des choses &#224; am&#233;liorer oui, mais des bugs non (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas).

Et plus facile d'utilisation que VMWare Fusion, je ne vois pas. Si ce n'est que pour le moment il est en anglais (version multilingue &#224; venir).

Je n'ai jamais install&#233; Parallels, mais ce que j'en ai lu est globalement n&#233;gatif (surtout avec leur 2 versions "attrape-couillons").

Et puis VMWare est le leader mondial de la virtualisation...


Il y a un test comparatif dans le n&#176; de septembre de SVM Mac, mais il est succinct et ne d&#233;partage pas vraiment ces 2 logiciels...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben faut le dire vite, parce que je n'ai pas vu de bugs dans la dernière version de VMWare Fusion.
> 
> Des choses à améliorer oui, mais des bugs non (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas).
> 
> Et plus facile d'utilisation que VMWare Fusion, je ne vois pas. Si ce n'est que pour le moment il est en anglais (version multilingue à venir).



Au temps pour moi alors...


----------



## Fred'X (18 Septembre 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça : http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9760910-1.html et visiblement ça penche en faveur de vmware fusion ; mais rien ne vaut un avis éclairé (ou pas) d'utilisateurs.


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

Fred'X a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9760910-1.html et visiblement &#231;a penche en faveur de vmware fusion ; mais rien ne vaut un avis &#233;clair&#233; (ou pas) d'utilisateurs.



Oui mais bon, c'est l'article donn&#233; en lien par Smithmicro qui commercialise VMWare Fusion, donc ce n'est pas tr&#232;s objectif... 

Je trouve VMWare vraiment excellent. Il manque encore une r&#233;elle prise en charge de la CG, mais je crois qu'il va falloir encore beaucoup patienter...


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Septembre 2007)

j'ai essayé les deux, Parallels et Fusion, ainsi que 3 distri Linux, Mandriva, Fedora Core, et Ubuntu.
après avoir eu des problèmes de résolution, de clavier, de réseau, d'installation des tools, de répertoires de compilation pour les tools, j'ai opté "définitivement" pour Fusion + Ubuntu. 
C'est la seule combinaison avec laquelle j'ai réussi à tout faire. Tout simplement.


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Octobre 2007)

ET est-ce que Ubuntu sur VmWar supporte les effets Beryl ? Ou plutôt est-ce possible avec VMWar ?​


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un gros problème de pilote sur VMWARE... j'ai installé ubuntu ultimate mais ma carte graphique n'est pas reconnue... j'ai beau télécharger le driver nvidia il se met sjur le bureau et une fois lancé il ne fait rien... que faire ?


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

Je ne connais pas VMWare sur Mac mais je n'ai jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent jamais eu &#224; installer dans une machine virtuelle de pilote pour la carte graphique de la machine physique.

VMWare &#233;mule pour la machine virtuelle une carte (je ne me souviens plus laquelle) suffisamment standard pour qu'elle soit reconnue par le syst&#232;me h&#233;berg&#233;, ou accessible _via_ les pilotes de base (genre standard VESA ou je ne sais quoi de la m&#234;me farine). Donc la machine virtuelle n'utilisera pas le pilote de la carte physique.

Cela dit, je peux me tromper ...


----------

